

Ghosts of Unix Past: a historical search for design patterns - ra
http://lwn.net/Articles/411845/

======
ra
Part 2 of the article is here: <http://lwn.net/Articles/412131/>

------
ars
Part 4 <http://lwn.net/Articles/416814/> (but not freely available till Dec 2,
unless a subscriber chooses to share it)

------
ars
Part 3 <http://lwn.net/Articles/414618/>

------
rbanffy
Tiny nitpick: CP/M had a fixed, two-level hierarchy with 16 different areas of
the disk, accessible via the "user" command.

